# Pompano 5 to dark shift!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Iwent out after work just to see the water, brought a pole with me causeI dont like just sitting on the beach.

Ihave tried pompano fishing once or twice before and caught nothing but trash fish. After a few skipjacksI thought today would prove to be no different but by the end of the evening I had 3 pretty little pompanos. I just love how easy and relaxing and free surf fishing is, no boat to break down or waves to kick your butt or $20 lures to loose over and over. I think I have become a pompano fishermen (sucks that there isn't a female word for person that fishes:banghead ) Pompano is one of the best fish I've ever tasted!!! Evening surf fishing is about to become a routine I think


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

nice catch :clap......i have never had the patience for it , but after reading some these post it looks like its not slow at all .


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

sounds like you got one hell of a dinner coming up! those fish are so delicious! Enjoy the bounty


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a great way to wind down at the end of the day, isn't it? Beautiful sunsets and tasty pomps!


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice job. Glad to hear the pomps are still around. Im going tommarow.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch!!


----------



## FishingWeather (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful!



Are those fish?



Surf fishing rocks. The worst thing that can happen is you spent the day on the beach.

How can that suck?



Well done!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (5/30/2009)*Iwent out after work just to see the water, brought a pole with me causeI dont like just sitting on the beach.
> 
> Ihave tried pompano fishing once or twice before and caught nothing but trash fish. After a few skipjacksI thought today would prove to be no different but by the end of the evening I had 3 pretty little pompanos. I just love how easy and relaxing and free surf fishing is, no boat to break down or waves to kick your butt or $20 lures to loose over and over. I think I have become a pompano fishermen (sucks that there isn't a female word for person that fishes:banghead ) Pompano is one of the best fish I've ever tasted!!! Evening surf fishing is about to become a routine I think


There is and its "Perfect". I will go surf fishing with you anytime, and anytime you want to go with me and loose my $20 lures just let me know.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

its been awhile for you,congrats on the catch. was that pensacola beach:clap


----------



## luv2fish52 (Mar 23, 2009)

A tasty pair indeed! Nice catch & thanks for the report.i am sure i speak for most whenwe ask for more pics! :shedevil


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

lol yea and maybe ones that are in focus?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

good fish and a pretty lady.(Congrates on the catch) but its nice to see that some gals still like to fish...:letsdrink:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

nice job they look awsome!:clap:clap


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

right on. those pompanos are a lot of fun and pretty tasty.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

haha I think some of ya'll scared her away but then again thats happened to most of the ladies that have come on here and posted reports with pics.


----------



## blackwater (Apr 14, 2008)

Well you have to admit that was a nice pair. And those pomps were pretty nice too!!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Don't worry guys I'm not afraid of you, or you silly comments. Some are quite flattering (some not :looser I love fishin. I don't usually post just the average fish I catch cause I guess I don't want to bore anyone. But maybe I'll start.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like you have it down!! nothin better than sittin on the beach waitin for a fish to bite! dont let the dirty old men comments scare you off. its always nice to see women catchin fish. my girlfriend and i are gonna go out wed morning. hopefully we do as good as you did! congrats


----------

